# Best Suprise ever!



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

Last Friday after I got off of work I came home to take care of the fish. About a week prior to I had pulled a holding female from my Kyoga Flameback tank. Well to my suprise, she had spit her babies and I now have about 25 or 30 Flameback fry!!! On top of that my boys have been busy and I have 3 additional holding females, one of which has been put into a fry tank. With limited space I can't pull anyone else until that momma spits and they can be moved into the other side of the fry tank with the other babies. And to think I was worried that I wouldn't get any fry from them!

Here's a better picture of one of the males that I have. I finally got him to stay still and keep his dorsal fin up! Although the picture doesn't do him any justice because at the time the water was still turning yellow from the driftwood.


----------



## Jloponte (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! I'm in New Jersey if it gets too crowded and you want to part with some of those fry...
Joe


----------

